# Dewalt DW6642 Stile & Rail Round Bits



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello,

I was in a pawn shop and found a 1/2 shank Stile carbide bit brand new for $5. It looks like Dewalt has not made these in 10+ years, so I went searching for a Round 1-5/8 Rail to go with this nice find. I found 2 potential candidates: The Eagle American round bit part number 185-0800, which is for the set. If you call them (cannot order online), they will sell you part number 185-0815 outside of the set for $55, which is the rail bit. A better deal pricewise was from RouterTableDepot.com for $37 inc. shipping. I ordered both, since the price of the Freud was $124, so I almost come out ahead. The Eagle seems like a better quality bit from the online photos, but the fit of the cut rail will be the determining factor for me.

I just wanted to post this since I found ZERO information on my search, other than the Dewalt bit is no longer made. If my research holds up, someone else might stumble upon this post in need of the other 1/2 of this particular bit set.

Dave

UPDATE: the Eagle Amercia bit fits exactly, I cut some samples to make sure. The Routertabledepot bit is too long on the bottom part, and thus it does not line up at all. The eagle fits perfect without any sanding, just cut and glue.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Your rail bit (coping bit) will need to match exactly with your stile bit (sticking bit). It would be pot luck to get a coping bit that matched the sticking bit even if you got the same brand. After years of sharpening the bits change profile a little. Sometimes the wear and sharpening the sets, they can change profile enough the sets are no good anymore. Trying to get a coping bit of a different brand, the chances of them matching are close to zero as it can get. Each company makes their own design even if they look similar.


----------



## howarddavidp (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello,

The EAGLE AMERCIA bit is an exact match, the other cheaper bit does not line up exactly, it is off by too much. I cut some samples to check the fit, and the eagle is the one to get.

Dave


----------

